# Rockets 08/09 Regular Season Schedule & Results



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*October (2-0)*
Wed 29 vs Memphis *WIN 82-71* Recap Thread
Thu 30 at Dallas *WIN 112-102* Recap Thread

*November (9-7)*
Sat 01 vs Oklahoma City *WIN 89-77* Recap Thread
Tue 04 vs Boston *LOSS 99-103* Recap Thread
Thu 06 at Portland *LOSS 99-101* Recap Thread
Fri 07 at LA Clippers *WIN 92-83* Recap Thread
Sun 09 at LA Lakers *LOSS 82-111* Recap Thread
Wed 12 at Phoenix *WIN 94-82* Recap Thread
Fri 14 at San Antonio *LOSS 75-77* Recap Thread
Sat 15 vs New Orleans *WIN 91-82* Recap Thread
Mon 17 at Oklahoma City *WIN 100-89* Recap Thread
Wed 19 vs Dallas *LOSS 86-96* Recap Thread
Fri 21 at Washington *WIN 103-91* Recap Thread
Sat 22 at Orlando *WIN 100-95* Recap Thread
Mon 24 at Miami *WIN 107-98* Recap Thread
Wed 26 vs Indiana *LOSS 90-91* Recap Thread
Sat 29 vs San Antonio *WIN 103-84* Recap Thread
Sun 30 at Denver *LOSS 94-104* Recap Thread

*December (10-5)*
Wed 03 vs LA Clippers *WIN 103-96* Recap Thread
Fri 05 vs Golden State *WIN 131-112* Recap Thread
Mon 08 at Memphis *LOSS 97-109* Recap Thread
Tue 09 vs Atlanta *WIN 92-84* Recap Thread
Fri 12 at Golden State *WIN 119-108* Recap Thread
Sat 13 at LA Clippers *LOSS 82-95* Recap Thread
Tue 16 vs Denver *WIN 108-96* Recap Thread
Fri 19 vs Sacramento *WIN 107-96* Recap Thread
Sat 20 at Minnesota *WIN 109-102* Recap Thread
Mon 22 at New Jersey *WIN 114-91* Recap Thread
Tue 23 at Cleveland *LOSS 90-99* Recap Thread
Fri 26 at New Orleans *LOSS 79-88* Recap Thread
Sat 27 vs Utah *WIN 120-115* Recap Thread
Mon 29 vs Washington *LOSS 87-89* Recap Thread
Wed 31 vs Milwaukee *WIN 85-81* Recap Thread

*January (8-7)*
Fri 02 at Toronto *LOSS 73-94* Recap Thread
Sat 03 at Atlanta *LOSS 100-103* Recap Thread
Tue 06 at Philadelphia *LOSS 96-104* Recap Thread
Wed 07 at Boston *WIN 89-85* Recap Thread
Fri 09 at Oklahoma City *WIN 98-96* Recap Thread
Sat 10 vs New York *WIN 96-76* Recap Thread
Tue 13 vs LA Lakers *LOSS 100-105* Recap Thread
Sat 17 vs Miami *WIN 93-86* Recap Thread
Mon 19 vs Denver *WIN 115-113* Recap Thread
Wed 21 vs Utah *WIN 108-99* Recap Thread
Fri 23 at Indiana *LOSS 102-107* Recap Thread
Sun 25 at Detroit *WIN 108-105* Recap Thread
Mon 26 at New York *LOSS 98-104* Recap Thread
Wed 28 vs Philadelphia *LOSS 93-95* Recap Thread
Sat 31 vs Golden State *WIN 110-93* Recap Thread

*February (8-3)*
Tue 03 vs Chicago *WIN 107-100* Recap Thread
Wed 04 at Memphis *LOSS 93-104* Recap Thread
Sat 07 vs Minnesota *WIN 107-90* Recap Thread
Mon 09 at Milwaukee *LOSS 112-124* Recap Thread
Wed 11 vs Sacramento *WIN 94-82* Recap Thread
Tue 17 vs New Jersey *WIN 114-88* Recap Thread
Fri 20 vs Dallas *WIN 93-86* Recap Thread
Sun 22 vs Charlotte *WIN 99-78* Recap Thread
Tue 24 vs Portland *WIN 98-94* Recap Thread
Thu 26 vs Cleveland *WIN 93-74* Recap Thread
Sat 28 at Chicago *LOSS 102-105* Recap Thread

*March (11-4)*
Sun 01 at Minnesota *WIN 105-94* Recap Thread
Tue 03 vs Toronto *WIN 107-97* Recap Thread
Wed 04 at Utah *LOSS 94-101* Recap Thread
Fri 06 vs Phoenix *WIN 116-112* Recap Thread
Sun 08 vs Memphis *WIN 93-83* Recap Thread
Mon 09 at Denver *WIN 97-95* Recap Thread
Wed 11 vs LA Lakers *LOSS 96-102* Recap Thread
Fri 13 at Charlotte *WIN 91-86* Recap Thread
Sat 14 vs San Antonio *LOSS 85-88* Recap Thread
Mon 16 at New Orleans *WIN 95-84* Recap Thread
Wed 18 vs Detroit *WIN 106-101* Recap Thread
Fri 20 vs Minnesota *WIN 107-88* Recap Thread
Sun 22 at San Antonio *WIN 87-85* Recap Thread
Tue 24 at Utah *LOSS 86-99* Recap Thread
Sat 28 vs LA Clippers *WIN 110-93* Recap Thread

*April (5-3)*
Wed 01 at Phoenix *LOSS 109-114* Recap Thread
Fri 03 at LA Lakers *LOSS 81-93* Recap Thread
Sun 05 vs Portland *WIN 102-88* Recap Thread
Tue 07 vs Orlando *WIN 93-83* Recap Thread
Thu 09 at Sacramento *WIN 115-98* Recap Thread
Fri 10 at Golden State *WIN 113-109* Recap Thread
Mon 13 vs New Orleans *WIN 86-66* Recap Thread
Wed 15 at Dallas *LOSS 84-95* Recap Thread

Link


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Rockets 08/09 Schedule Released*



> *1. November 4th: Boston vs. Houston *
> 
> Pretty self-explanatory, isn’t it? Not only are the Celtics the defending champs, they’re also the ones who put an end to Houston’s incredible 22-game winning streak last season. And with this contest taking place just one week into the season, the Rockets won’t have to wait too long for their shot at revenge.
> 
> ...


Must-See Matchups


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Rockets 08/09 Schedule Released*

13 games on ESPN or TNT this year, including our final game of the season vs. Dallas played in Boston


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Rockets 08/09 Schedule Released*



Pimped Out said:


> 13 games on ESPN or TNT this year, including our final game of the season vs. Dallas played in Boston


We are playing Dallas in Boston ?


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Rockets 08/09 Schedule Released*

*We only have 13 national tv games?:azdaja:
And the Cavs have 25 games on national television?:lol:

I thought that we would have more with Artest on the team.*


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Rockets 08/09 Schedule Released*



OneBadLT123 said:


> We are playing Dallas in Boston ?


Yes, its part of the NBA's attempt to have neutral site games. New Orleans also has a neutral site game vs Milwaukee in Orlando. Every team isnt doing it this year, but from what i've seen, there does not seem to be any clear planning or pattern to it other than the fact that they happen in late february and the end of the season.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Rockets 08/09 Schedule Released*


19 back-to-backs.

Longest home stand: 6 games (2/11-2/26).

Longest road trip: 5 games, twice. (11/6-11/14 and 1/2-1/9)


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Rockets 08/09 Schedule Released*



Pimped Out said:


> Yes, its part of the NBA's attempt to have neutral site games. New Orleans also has a neutral site game vs Milwaukee in Orlando. Every team isn't doing it this year, but from what i've seen, there does not seem to be any clear planning or pattern to it other than the fact that they happen in late february and the end of the season.


What the hell. If they were going to do it, it would have made sense for everyone to have one. Takes away from home court. Or is is counted as part of the 41 road games?

It would have been interesting to see the Rockets vs Lakers in Utah though. hahaha
Or Lakers vs Spurs in Phoenix.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Rockets 08/09 Schedule Released*

I think it's just a glitch.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Rockets 08/09 Schedule Released*

Playing Dallas in Boston is the lamest idea in the world. just let us play in Houston or Dallas.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Rockets 08/09 Schedule Released*

*number of games nationally televised for each team:
Boston - 25
LA Lakers - 25
Cleveland - 25
Phoenix - 25
Dallas - 21
San Antonio - 20
Denver - 16
Detroit - 14
New Orleans - 13
Houston - 13
Utah - 11 At least we have more than Utah...:lol:

They dont know what they miss out.*


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Rockets 08/09 Schedule Released*

Dallas 21? Come on


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Rockets 08/09 Schedule Released*



mtlk said:


> *We only have 13 national tv games?:azdaja:
> And the Cavs have 25 games on national television?:lol:
> 
> I thought that we would have more with Artest on the team.*


lebron has 25 games on national television*


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Rockets 08/09 Schedule Released*



OneBadLT123 said:


> What the hell. If they were going to do it, it would have made sense for everyone to have one. Takes away from home court. Or is is counted as part of the 41 road games?
> 
> It would have been interesting to see the Rockets vs Lakers in Utah though. hahaha
> Or Lakers vs Spurs in Phoenix.


Its a road game for us, home game for the mavs, but nba.com is no longer showing it as being played in boston so it maight have been a mistake


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Rockets 08/09 Schedule Released*

Really tough stretch in early November: Celtics, Blazers, Clippers, Lakers, Suns, Spurs, Hornets. It's before we will have adjusted properly to Artest, so it could easily turn out to be 6 losses in 7 games.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Rockets 08/09 Schedule Released*

First post edited.

The preseason thread has a countdown, so this thread should have one too.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Rockets 08/09 Schedule Released*

I am going to stick this up top


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Rockets 08/09 Regular Season Schedule*

13 Games? Amazing. Gotta make another winning streak to get the people attention.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Rockets 08/09 Regular Season Schedule*

Season's over, unstick'd.


----------

